
De-Dollarization and Safer Alternatives to Centralized Dollar for Global Trade? - CGBrian
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/de-dollarization-cryptocurrencies-safer-alternative-dollar-sharma/
======
CGBrian
I think this article by the author tries to justify cryptocurrencies as a more
efficient mechanism to handle monopoly. But cryptocurrencies are not scalable
neither they have any proven use case as a currency.

